# Common Frog froglets



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have got some newly emerged froglet's which have just lost there tails, we are wondering what we should feed them on as i was going to use micro crickets but the shop no longer stock them. would they eat daphnia or bloodworm until i can get some micro crickets from the internet.:2thumb:

Any help appreciated.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Isn't Daphnia aquatic? Try and find some fruitflies i used them for baby Fire bellied's.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Yours are froglets? Mine are not even looking like they are thinking of investing in legs yet!!

They have just stayed as tadpoles, happily swimming around, eating fish food and mince, with no desire to better themselves!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> Isn't Daphnia aquatic? Try and find some fruitflies i used them for baby Fire bellied's.


I would have to get fruitfly's from the internet as well i was thinking of something I could use until they arrived. Daphnia is aquatic yes but the froglets do still go in the water.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would have to get fruitfly's from the internet as well i was thinking of something I could use until they arrived. Daphnia is aquatic yes but the froglets do still go in the water.


Oh sorry i read it as you were asking what to feed but if you only have Daphnia and Bloodworm may as well try. 
I never knew they ate in the water.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> Oh sorry i read it as you were asking what to feed but if you only have Daphnia and Bloodworm may as well try.
> I never knew they ate in the water.


Yeah I dont know if they will or not worth a try until i get the fruitflys/micro crickets.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I dont know if they will or not worth a try until i get the fruitflys/micro crickets.


How many you got on the land now?
I haven't seen any leaving my pond yet.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> How many you got on the land now?
> I haven't seen any leaving my pond yet.


We have about 11 I think.


----------



## SarahsFarm (May 10, 2010)

My kids have tadpoles, they are quite big and starting to grow legs but its taken a very long time, they have 13 to be exact plus one toad tadpole, they love fish food and baby aquatic snails, sorry to steal the thread but what sort of equipment should i use when they become frogs. e.g heat mats, water pumps ect...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

SarahsFarm said:


> My kids have tadpoles, they are quite big and starting to grow legs but its taken a very long time, they have 13 to be exact plus one toad tadpole, they love fish food and baby aquatic snails, sorry to steal the thread but what sort of equipment should i use when they become frogs. e.g heat mats, water pumps ect...


Because they are common frogs they wont need any heat mats or lights, they will only need a small amount of water and enough land to get to.


----------



## SarahsFarm (May 10, 2010)

oh rite, well thats alot easier lol, thanks Matt


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I have around 30 FBT froglets. About half of which have now absorbed their tails.
I'm feeding fruit flies which they are taking with no difficulty.
Micro crickets are so small and fiddly. They're a nightmare. Size 2s are pretty good though (just a lil too big atm).

Flightless Fruitfly (Drosophila) culture 2-3mm (A318) for only £2.99 Reptile Centre

Order them. Free postage and they will arrive on Tuesday or before. Fantastic service.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you intending to raise to keep them? Or will you be letting them go at some point?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Are you intending to raise to keep them? Or will you be letting them go at some point?


We'll be letting them go in my Dad's pond where we got them from, there's far too many of them to keep!!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, then to be honest they'll be far better off if you release them now 

Basically, microcrickets which are hard to supply are just not comparable to the massive abundance of various foods in the wild.
Newly metamorphosed frogs need to feed almost constantly and it's at this point that good quality varied food with high calcium content is so important.

The longer you try to raise them through this stage the further behind wild populations they will become, possibly being stunted through insufficient food availability or with MBD as they fail to get the balanced diet they need. Ultimately they may be left unfit for survival in a new habitat.

We run a headstarting conservation project with _Rana dalmatina_, the agile frog, our observations and studies over the years have shown that metamorphs for release are given the best advantage when released just before leaving the water independently.

I know you're doing what you thought was the best option to give them a helping hand, just giving some information so that you know it may not be afterall


Cheers
Lotte***


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Ok, then to be honest they'll be far better off if you release them now
> 
> Basically, microcrickets which are hard to supply are just not comparable to the massive abundance of various foods in the wild.
> Newly metamorphosed frogs need to feed almost constantly and it's at this point that good quality varied food with high calcium content is so important.
> ...


Ok cool, that would make things a lot easier if we did release them now anyway, out of all 300/400 of the tadpoles only 13 of them are froglets at the moment. The reason we took them was because my Dad's pond is full of koi and he didnt want them to eat the spawn, so he gave it to us to raise, if we put the tads and froglets in then I would imagine the fish will still eat them? 6 or 7 of the froglets are out of the water and climbing the side of the tub so I'd imagine they'd be ok cos they'd just hop away, I can't stand the thought of them all being eaten!
Would it be best to release them where they originally came from or could they be released anywhere?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It's best to release them as close to where they came from as possible  The best time would be immediately after the front legs pop but before the tail starts shrinking down. 

How close are you to your Dads house? Maybe you could make a halfway house holding tank, a big tub in the shade somewhere with a few logs coming out of it at shallow angles to allow them to leave the water easily in their own time without meeting any Koi!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> It's best to release them as close to where they came from as possible  The best time would be immediately after the front legs pop but before the tail starts shrinking down.
> 
> How close are you to your Dads house? Maybe you could make a halfway house holding tank, a big tub in the shade somewhere with a few logs coming out of it at shallow angles to allow them to leave the water easily in their own time without meeting any Koi!


He's about 20 mins to half an hour away, apparently there's a pond in the park 2 minutes from our door that have no fish in it, could I put the froglets in there? I feel so guilty knowing I'm sending them to their deaths by putting them in my dads pond! Unfortunately I don't have the facilities or the money to be able to set up the little house holding tank, there aren't any logs or anything like that in my dad's garden, useless man!! In fact there's no shade either!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol! Nothing's ever simple eh 

Yeah I'd go for the pond in the park if it's that close, make sure you give them some time to acclimatise before fully letting them go (like you'd do for fish  ).

Well done raising them so far too 
Lotte*


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Lol! Nothing's ever simple eh
> 
> Yeah I'd go for the pond in the park if it's that close, make sure you give them some time to acclimatise before fully letting them go (like you'd do for fish  ).
> 
> ...


Excellent, will do! Thank you for your help! And yeah I'm quite pleased how far I've managed to get them, this is my first time raising anything from a baby!! :gasp::lol2:


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

my kids have had tadpoles in the past but they always died after they grew legs , i never new why. (they had water (rain water not tap water) a log they got on so goodness knows.... i gave up & didnt let them collect any more frogspawn after that.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

lyn22 said:


> my kids have had tadpoles in the past but they always died after they grew legs , i never new why. (they had water (rain water not tap water) a log they got on so goodness knows.... i gave up & didnt let them collect any more frogspawn after that.


I've only had three die since turning into frogs, one just disappeared off the face of the earth so I can only assume it died and they all ate it, one I think drowned cos it couldn't find the land section, and I found another today which I also think drowned as I found it half under a little pebble, poor thing. They're just so cute, I'm probably going to cry when I release them!

Here's a couple of the lil guys


----------

